# Bike multi tool



## fabregas485 (22 Jun 2014)

Hey guys, I have a friend who goes out cycling without a multitool. The problem is, most of the time if he wants to do a minor adjustment or something while we are out on the road, he ends up using my tools. I have no problem with this, but I want to buy him one as a gift. They are not expensive to buy new, but I thought it would be best to ask around here in the case someone has a old tool taking up space draw space.


----------



## Hyslop (22 Jun 2014)

I think my answer would be to take him to your local LBS and stand in the doorway until he buys his own multitool.


----------



## smokeysmoo (22 Jun 2014)

THIS one is probably made of cheese as it's less than £3, but you clearly don't want to spend a lot


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jun 2014)

This costs a tenner from Clas Ohlson:


----------



## uphillstruggler (24 Jun 2014)

Planet X usually have them pretty cheap too.

make sure he gets the coffee and cake at the next stop


----------

